# Alternating wet and dry ingredients



## storm (May 24, 2000)

We've all made recipes that state "Alternate adding wet and dry ingredients, ending with dry." I can understand why you add ingredients in small amounts, but why does it matter it I mix wet-dry-wet-dry-wet-dry, as opposed to dry-wet-dry-wet-dry-wet?


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Because when you add the dry first, the fat in the creamed mixture will start to coat the flour particles and you will avoid the development of gluten. You end with dry to take up any available moisture in the batter.


----------

